
The Lawyer Who Became DuPont’s Worst Nightmare - iMark
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/10/magazine/the-lawyer-who-became-duponts-worst-nightmare.html
======
cmurf
OK so where are all the folks who always say regulation is bad, the free
market self-corrects, and that insurance is the way to fix these kinds of
problems? Because anything not already proven to be toxic isn't E.P.A.
regulated, meaning tens of thousands of chemicals aren't regulated at all. The
company knew it was bad 40 years ago, but nothing happened to prevent them
from eventually getting it into the entire global environment, in everyone's
blood, in all the water, and in animals everywhere. You can't get this kind of
insurance. This should destroy the company and all of its incompetent
shareholders (owners) who kept on ignorantly accepting dividends but not
actually bothering to have the company run by ethical officers. We'd have to
claw back profit from every shareholder for all time, pierce the corporate
veil and take even more money from the shareholder in the form of a fine, and
that still wouldn't be enough.

Free market doesn't need regulations. Right. Too much regulation. OK well
maybe in some cases, certainly not in this one.

